# How many discus can I get away with?



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

NO... If u don't have the room then u can keep them... 
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?86009-Beginner-s-Guide-to-Getting-Started-with-Discus


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

It is possible, BUT you risk inviting some serious aggression/harmful pecking order behavior and resultant problems. 
Keeping just 2 or 3 often results in 1 or 2 of them being badly mistreated, by 1 or 2 others, which produces a lot of stress and may well result in a fatality.
If your tank is not large enough (min. around 55 gals), don't attempt to keep less than 5 discus, or you're asking for trouble.
It has been done successfully, but usually not for very long.


----------



## CleverBs (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I have a 75 gallon tank. It has 5 pearl groumies, 6 blue rams, 10 cardinal tetras. Heavily planted. Just don't know if I have enough room in my tank for 5-6 maybe I do. Check out my tank in my tanks.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well CleverBs, it may produce a somewhat heavier bio-load than may be considered normal, but I think you could get by with having 5 discus in that tank along with your other fish, assuming a reasonable 2 or 3 X weekly wc routine, along with good maintenance & filtration.
I'm currently keeping 9 discus in a medium planted, low tech, 70 gal tank which also contains just a small number of cardinals and rasboras combined, one SAE and 3 Cories.
Check it out:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Well... discuspaul always gives good discus advise..... So I guess as long as you put in the maintenance he covered you should be able to...
I love discus... Never owned any... I plan to... Once I can get a huge tank.. 
Something about a discus seems to warrant a giant tank... at least 2000 gallons... but thats just me lol...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Eldachleich - and when you decide to get your feet wet with discus, you can be sure I'll be there to help you out in any way I can.
You made me laugh with the 2000 gal comment - but I know that you know, that you need think about nothing more than 55- 75 gals. lol


----------



## CleverBs (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the input. Now I just need to save up to buy 5 discuss...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Do that - you won't be sorry.
And when you do, as I said to eldachleich, I'll be here to help you if you need any.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't want to hijack but isn't it the juvenille discus that require the massive, multi week water changes because of their feeding schedule? If he bought the discus as adults the maintenance wouldn't be an issue would it? I've never kept discuss because our water is liquid rock here and I believe that you have to have softer water to keep even the adults. I have a 150 gallon heavily planted that I'd LOVE to put discuss in.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Abrium said:


> I don't want to hijack but isn't it the juvenille discus that require the massive, multi week water changes because of their feeding schedule? If he bought the discus as adults the maintenance wouldn't be an issue would it? I've never kept discuss because our water is liquid rock here and I believe that you have to have softer water to keep even the adults. I have a 150 gallon heavily planted that I'd LOVE to put discuss in.


Yes that is correct. There are some hard line discus keepers out there that don't want people keeping them unless you do the max discus regime. But if you get discus that are already 4-5" they will be fine if you do weekly water changes and keep N lower. When you have 1" fish if they are not fed multiple times a day and kept in pristine water they can easily stunt or develop other developmental issues. This is why I always suggest 5-6" fish for people not wanting the crazy routine but they cost much much more. If you can keep a bare bottom tank and devote the time to doing it right then getting the 1-2" fish and going hardcore you could grow them out beautifully.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

No Abrium, juvenile discus don't require the massive, multi-week wcs you mentioned, unless you're wanting to grow them out to their optimum size. Of course, it depends on the size of 'juveniles' - if they're 2" - they're babies really, and do require a lot of careful, constant attention.
On the other hand, if they're 3", or 3.5" juvies, the situation changes completely, and you can get by with a lot less hard work and attention.
As for getting adults, yes the routine gets a lot easier, but still, you have to follow a few simple 'rules' - mainly ensuring you don't try to keep them in sub-standard water conditions.
As far as pH is concerned, discus can, and will, thrive in soft or hard water, acidic or alkaline, so long as the pH is kept relatively constant. Example: if your pH is 7.6 and steady that way - no problem, your discus will be just fine. Or if it's 6.0, that's fine too.

What's your pH, Abrium ? - I'll bet it's quite ok to keep discus.
And given that you have a 150 gal tank, even if heavily planted, you can surely succeed in keeping discus.
If you'd like to consider it, and have any questions at all, don't hesitate to PM me, I'd be more than happy to help if I can.
Paul


----------

